# Question for Cait



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

May I ask where you source your Bunny Munch Ultra from, please? I can't seem to find any stockists online, and wondered if it was a farm shop/pet shop local to you...I already mix my own food but want to use the best and you've got the rep


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They sell Bunny Munch Ultra in a farm shop called Cook's in Newtown Linford, which is about 35 minutes or so away from me in the car. This is where I buy all my food from as I buy in bulk (20kg sacks). A lot of people tell me it is hard to get where they are so it may be that it is a fairly localised food. However I have just swapped from the Bunny Munch to using mixed flakes instead. This is because it cuts out all the coloured biscuits and because of cost (the only thing they are missing out on from the Bunny Munch is the dried grass and arguably the molasses, but I can't use hay because I'm allergic). I still think Bunny Munch Ultra is a good ingredient but here's what I currently feed:

Bailey's Best British Oats - 20kg bag is £6.95
Mixed flake (barley, pea and maize) - 20kg bag is £7.95
Mixed wild bird seed - 20kg bag is £9.30
Wafcol Greyhound Maintenance dog food - 15kg bag is £10.80
Breederpack broken biscuit mixer - 15kg bag is £9.49
Bread and Lactol or dried milk powder made up with water a couple of times a week

If you didn't have allergies like me you could also give good quality hay. Hope that helps!


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

Im all for cutting out the processed food with the coloured bits Cait. 
Less colours, additives and preservatives the better I say!


----------

